# [Heisec] Qnap NAS: Malware manipuliert Hosts-Datei und verhindert Sicherheitsupdates



## Newsfeed (12 Februar 2019)

Eine unbekannte Malware manipuliert die Hosts-Datei von Qnap Netzwerkspeichern. Dadurch werden Updates von Virenscannern und Qnaps Malware Remover verhindert.

Weiterlesen...


----------

